
Show HN: DataRole- the Address Intelligence Data Platform - brandonlipman
https://www.datarole.com/
======
mattlenahan
Hey everyone! We’re stoked to be launching our API today because real estate
data sucks. Stop guessing and grab millions of home projects with our API in a
second to make data-driven decisions!

Predict the next 10,000 houses from SF to NYC that will need emergency repairs
this month. Use our insider data to uncover the top 100 real estate deals on
the market in Chicago today. From coast to coast create warning signs for
“lemon” properties. DataRole’s API learns from the past so you can predict the
future.

We know about home improvement projects before they begin. Here are examples
of our hourly updates:

1\. The year a property’s roof, electrical, and plumbing was replaced. 2\. The
contractor who did the job. 3\. The length of time it took to complete the
project.

The best things about your apartment aren't the 2 beds, 1 bath, and 1,000 sq
ft. Our data is creating an entirely new business around what real estate
search should be and we need your help!

Join us as we predict the future of real estate. What are cool products we can
build? Thanks everyone!

